# لعبة القارب



## انسانية (18 نوفمبر 2005)

اهلين كيفكم؟؟؟



 لعبة القارب عبارة عن :
انه اختار 3 اشخاص يركبوه
واللي بعدي يرمي واحد عشان يجلس مكانه
وهكذا

*مثال:*


انا اختار ميرنا_فريد_زاير

واللي بعدي 



يرمي واحد من هالاعضاء..ويجلس بداله


اوكي؟



يللا انا ابدا

اختار:

اختار..فريد_ميرنا_مينا

يللا اتمنى محد يزعل

باي


----------



## Coptic Man (18 نوفمبر 2005)

*اللي هيرميني هيعرف شغله فاهمين *


----------



## Messias (18 نوفمبر 2005)

انا ارمى ميرنا 


ياريت تكونى بتعرفى تعومى كويس


ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## استفانوس (19 نوفمبر 2005)

*على مهل انا طيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوب
حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام*


----------



## Michael (19 نوفمبر 2005)

بصوا انا مقدرش ارمى اى حد فيكوا انتوا الثلاثة

وحضحى عشانكوا 

وهرمى نفسى

بس لو ينفع


----------



## انسانية (23 نوفمبر 2005)

يا جماعة انتم فهمتوا اللعبة غلط

مثلا كان قبلك:

ميرنا_مينا_ماي روك

اقوم انا اجي واشيل واحد منهم

واحط اسمي بداله

يصير تعيد وتكتب مين جالسين بالمركب عشان لا تصير لخبطة..اوكي؟؟

يللا نبدا من جديد..

*رح يكون بالقارب :* ميرنا_مينا_ماي روك

انا رح اشيل ماي روك((سوري مو قصدي اهينك))

*رح يصير:*

انسانية_مينا هوت_ميرنا

يللا اللي بعدي يشيل واحد ويجلس بداله.


----------



## انسانية (8 ديسمبر 2005)

بليز يا جماعة خلونا نلعب

يللا اللي بالقارب

انسانية_مينا_ميرنا

اللي بعدي يشيل واحد ويجلس بداله


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (9 ديسمبر 2005)

انا اشيل انسانية ولقعد انا


----------



## انسانية (9 ديسمبر 2005)

طيب لازم تكتب مين بالقارب مرة تانية عشان لا تصير لخبطة

اوكي انا اشيل  كيرو لان المية مفيدة

يصير اللي بالقارب:

انسانية_مينا_ ميرنا


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (9 ديسمبر 2005)

شايل انسانية وا قعد انا
يبقى فى المركب 
كيرو-مينا -ميرنا


----------



## †gomana† (13 ديسمبر 2005)

سورى ياكيرو هاشيلك واقعد مكانك

جومانة - ميرنا- موننا


----------



## انسانية (13 ديسمبر 2005)

ممممممممممم

رح اشيل مينا

اوكي صاروا:

نسرين_ميرنا_جومانة


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (14 ديسمبر 2005)

لالالالالالالالالالالا
انا راح اشيل انسانية واقعد انا
كيرو - جومانة - ميرنا


----------



## †gomana† (14 ديسمبر 2005)

*طيب انا هاشيل مين وانا قاعدة اصلا

زى ماحنا قاعدين مع بعض اخوات مافيش غيديوة كدة ولا حاجة

كيرو - جومانة - ميرنا*


----------



## انسانية (14 ديسمبر 2005)

ليش كذا؟؟

اوكي انا هاشيل ميرنا لانها من اول جالسة

انسانية_جمانة_كيرو


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (15 ديسمبر 2005)

و انا اشيل جمانة واحط مينا هوت
يبقى فى المركب
 مينا - كيرو - انسانية


----------



## †gomana† (15 ديسمبر 2005)

وانا هاشيل انسانية واقعد انا مع بعض

يبقى فى المركب

كيرو - جومانة - مينا


----------



## †gomana† (16 ديسمبر 2005)

هاشبل نفسى ويبقى فى القارب واحط بدالى ماى روك

كيرو - مينا - ماى روك


----------



## انسانية (16 ديسمبر 2005)

باي مينا


انسانية_ماي روك_كيرو


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (17 ديسمبر 2005)

نشيل ماى روك ونضع جومانة
كيرو-انسانية-جومانة


----------



## Coptic Man (17 ديسمبر 2005)

*باي انسانية ههههههه

مينا \ كيرو \ جومانه*


----------



## antoon refaat (17 ديسمبر 2005)

وانا بقي ليه محدش جاب سيرتي مش انا برده انطون  
انا بقي هجيب صاحبي
كيرو-واستاذتي ميرنا وكمان انا يعني
كيرو-ميرنا-انطون


----------



## †gomana† (17 ديسمبر 2005)

*اه صحيح انت مش بتلعب ليه ياانطون

اوك سورى ياكيرو هاشيلك واقعد شوية مع انطون اوك

يبقى فى القارب

ميرنا -انطون- جومانة*


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (17 ديسمبر 2005)

انا اشيل انطون لانة تخين وهنغرق كلنا 
ميرنا - كيرو - جومانة


----------



## Coptic Man (19 ديسمبر 2005)

*هههههههههه لاحلوة يا كيرو 

وانا ها شيلك 

وابقي انا وميرنا وجومانه ههههههه*


----------



## †gomana† (19 ديسمبر 2005)

طيب انا هاقعد مرتين هاشيل نفسى واقوم بقى 

واجيب مكانى مايكل مش عارفة مش بيلعب ليه

هايبقى 

ميرنا - مايكل - مينا


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (19 ديسمبر 2005)

لا بقى نبقى نشيل ميرنا و اقعد انا 
يبقى 
كيرو-مينا-مايكل


----------



## †gomana† (20 ديسمبر 2005)

طيب انا هاشيل مينا سورى معلش هاقعد مكانك

كيرو - جومانة - مايكل


----------



## †gomana† (20 ديسمبر 2005)

انا هاشيل نفسى واجيب مكانى ايزاك لانه مش لعب معانا

هايبقى فى القارب

كيرو - ايزاك - مايكل


----------



## Michael (21 ديسمبر 2005)

علشنا متزعليش يا جومانة
دة  انا مقدرش على زعلك

هشيل كيرو من القارب معلش يا كيرو عوم شوية

جومانا - ايزلك - مايكل


----------



## †gomana† (21 ديسمبر 2005)

*ههههههههههههه عسل.. الله يخليك

وفريد مش بيلعب معانا مشعارفة ليه

هاشيل نفسى ونحط مكانى فريد يبقى فى القارب

ايزاك - مايكل - فريد*


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (22 ديسمبر 2005)

معلش يا مايكل اصلى مش بعرف اعوم هخلى فريد يعوم وانا اقعد فى المركب
يبقى فى المركب
كيرو -مايكل -ايزاك


----------



## †gomana† (22 ديسمبر 2005)

*سورى مايكل عايزة اقعد شوية مع ايزاك 

كيرو - جومانة - ايزاك*


----------



## Michael (22 ديسمبر 2005)

خلاص بسيطة قوى اشل ايزاك هههههههههه
كيرو - جومانة - مايكل
لا وكمان حاطك فى النص 
هههه


----------



## whocares (22 ديسمبر 2005)

ما ينفعش نضرب حد علقة قبل ما نرميه؟
أنا رميت مايكل و *بحذركم، *اللي راح يرميني رجعلو تاني، و إذا تجرأ حد و رماني، راح أدق القارب بالمسمار علشان اللي فيه يغرقواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا هههه.


----------



## Michael (22 ديسمبر 2005)

على وعلى اعدائى
باىباى

هرمى هوكير
ونكون
كيرو - جومانة - مايكل


----------



## Coptic Man (22 ديسمبر 2005)

*ها اخلي مايكل ياخد غطس

ويبقي في المركب مينا وكيرو وجومانه*


----------



## †gomana† (22 ديسمبر 2005)

نشيل كيرو وناخد معانا فى المركب ميرنا عشان وحشتنى اوى 

وبعدين انا بتكسف اقعد وسط ولدين 

يبقى فى القارب

ميرنا - مايكل - جومانة


----------



## †gomana† (22 ديسمبر 2005)

سورى اقصد فى القارب يكون 

ميرنا - مينا - جومانة


----------



## Michael (22 ديسمبر 2005)

!!!!

ماى روك - جومانة - مايكل


----------



## †gomana† (22 ديسمبر 2005)

ماى روك - مايكل - ايزاك


----------



## Coptic Man (22 ديسمبر 2005)

*اشد شعري منكم شغالين تبوظوا العلبة ههههه

المفروض مفيش حد يشيل نفسه خااااااااالص 

اللي يلاقي نفسه مش موجود يشيل واحد ويقعد هوه بس 

يلا اتبعو النظام عيني حمرا كده ولا لا*


----------



## †gomana† (22 ديسمبر 2005)

لاءة

انت بتشخط فيا ياولد ... اوك


----------



## Coptic Man (22 ديسمبر 2005)

*بقي عنيا مش بقت حمرا 

حاضر يا جومانه 

هاا رمي ايزاك في البحر ويبقي

مينا  ماي روك مايكل*


----------



## My Rock (22 ديسمبر 2005)

الي يرميني, ارميه بره المنتدى ههههههه


----------



## †gomana† (22 ديسمبر 2005)

وانت يا مينا حاول تغطس شوية عشان عايزة اقعد مع دودى شوية 

ماى روك - جومانة - مايكل


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (22 ديسمبر 2005)

انا وصلت و كمان هرمى جومانة برة و نبقى فى المركب
كيرو و مايكل وماى روك


----------



## †gomana† (23 ديسمبر 2005)

كدة ياكيرو هاترمينى برة المركب انا مش بعرف اعوم 

اوك انا زعلانة منك وكمان الماية ساقعة

طيب اغطس انت وانا هاقعد مكانك

مايكل - جومانة - ماى روك


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (23 ديسمبر 2005)

احنا نطلع الملك برة (ماى روك ) عشان على لملك خدمة شعبة و اقعد انا
يبقى فى المركب
جومانة وكيرو ومايكل


----------



## Michael (24 ديسمبر 2005)

كفاية عليكى كدة يا جومانة 

بقالك كذا لفة

ميرنا - كيرو - مايكل


----------



## †gomana† (24 ديسمبر 2005)

اوك انا جيتلك تانى يا مايكى عايزة اقعد معاك شوية 

هاشيل كيرو عشان طرد الملك من المركب

ميرنا - مايكل - جومانة


----------



## Michael (24 ديسمبر 2005)

اوك
انا هشيل ميرنا علشان مدفعتش الاجرة

جومانة - مايكل - انطوان


----------



## †gomana† (24 ديسمبر 2005)

انا هاشيل نفسى واجيب الملك روك

روك - مايكى - انطون


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (25 ديسمبر 2005)

انا اطلع الملك الظلم واقع انا
هههههههههههه
كيرو ومايكل و انطون


----------



## †gomana† (25 ديسمبر 2005)

طيب نشيل مين بقى بيعرف يعوم

هاشيل انطون سورى روح ذاكر بقى 

كيرو - مايكل - جومانة


----------



## Michael (25 ديسمبر 2005)

وانت كمان يا كيرو روح ذاكر مع انطوان

مممم   اجيب مين

جومانة - مايكل - انسانية


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (25 ديسمبر 2005)

لا انا فى ثانوى وانطون فى فنادق مينفعش نذاكر مع بعض
طيب اطلع برة يا خائن العشرة مايكل
انسانية وكيرو وجمانة


----------



## †gomana† (25 ديسمبر 2005)

هاشيل مين وانا قاعدة 

طيب انا مش سلمت النهاردة على مايكى

نشيل انسانية 

جومانة - مايكى - كيرو


----------



## Coptic Man (25 ديسمبر 2005)

*طيب نشيل جومانه 

ونخليها قعده عرب رجالة مساء الورد

كيرو * مايكل * مينا*


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (26 ديسمبر 2005)

معلش لو مكانش فيها احراج اطلع يا مايكل ومش هجيب حد 
اصلى نفسى اقعد مع مينا واتعرف علية لوحدنا
ولو اجتمع اثنان باسمى .........
مينا كيرو ربنا


----------



## george007 (26 ديسمبر 2005)

طيب نفسى اقعد معاكم
كيرو مينا وجورج


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (26 ديسمبر 2005)

معلش سوف ارمى مينا هوت وادخل انطون 
انطون وكيرو وجورج بوند


----------



## My Rock (26 ديسمبر 2005)

بطرح انطون و نبقى انا و كيرو و جورج


----------



## †gomana† (27 ديسمبر 2005)

نشيل كيرو عشان قاعد ببلاش مع صاحبه بقى .. كوسة ؟؟

اقعد انا مع روك

جومانة - روك - جو


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (27 ديسمبر 2005)

نطلع روك الزعيم
كيرو جومانة جورج


----------



## My Rock (27 ديسمبر 2005)

بنشيل جو و نبقى انا و جومانا و كيرو, الثلاثي الذهبي


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (28 ديسمبر 2005)

و انا نفسى كنت اقول كدة بردوا
كيرو وجومانة وماى روك


----------



## Michael (28 ديسمبر 2005)

معلش يا جومانة 

علشان هتسافر وعاوز اعمل معاها واجب الضيافة

مايا - مايكل - ماىروك


----------



## †gomana† (28 ديسمبر 2005)

اه مايا هتسافر انا متضايقة جدا

سورى ياملك

جومانة - مايا - مايكى


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (28 ديسمبر 2005)

نطلع مايكل و نقعد انا 
كيرو وجومانة ومايا


----------



## انسانية (28 ديسمبر 2005)

يللا كيرو باي هدي جلسة بنات


نسرين_مايا_جمانة


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (28 ديسمبر 2005)

اطلعى نسرين دى قعدة معلمين
كيرو وجومانة ومايا


----------



## Coptic Man (28 ديسمبر 2005)

*نطلع مايا يارب تكون بتعرف تعوم ههههه

ونخليها كيرو مينا جومانه *


----------



## انسانية (28 ديسمبر 2005)

يا سلام

طيب كيرو باي روح نام ما طفشت؟


نسرين_مينا _جمانة


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (29 ديسمبر 2005)

اطلعى ياميناعوم عشان صحتك تتحسن وابقى انا
كيرو وانسانية وميرنا


----------



## george007 (1 يناير 2006)

شايل كيرو علشان بيحب العوم 
ويفضل فى المركب 
مينا_ميرنا_جورج007


----------



## blackguitar (2 يناير 2006)

*ايه يا جماعه حد يرمى جومانا اللى كانت بترمى نفسها عشان الناس

معلش يا مينا خدلك غطس

جومانا -جورج- ميرنا

ونا هدخل بعدين*


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (2 يناير 2006)

روح  اغطس جورج واستحمى وبعدين ارجع
كيرو وجومانة وميرنا


----------



## blackguitar (2 يناير 2006)

*كيرو الجو حر ها




بولا جومانه ميرنا*


----------



## blackguitar (2 يناير 2006)

*بولا اللى هو بلاك سورى

بلاك جومانا ميرنا*


----------



## †gomana† (2 يناير 2006)

شكرا على محبتك يا بولا 

طيب انا موجودة


----------



## blackguitar (2 يناير 2006)

*ميرسى يا جومانا 

مفيش شكر بين الاخوات*


----------



## انسانية (2 يناير 2006)

فين الللي بالقارب؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## †gomana† (2 يناير 2006)

مخلص احنا بلعب لعبة القارب مش العضو اللى قبلك هههههههههههههههههههههههههه كدة لغبطوا الراجل هههه

اللى فى القارب كانوا

ميرنا - جومانة - بولا


----------



## مخلص تادرس (2 يناير 2006)

معلش يا جومانا المواضيع دخلت فبعض وبعد كده حصل خير كلها العاب


انا هرمى ميرنا فى الميه ونزل مكانها


----------



## george007 (2 يناير 2006)

انا هرمى جومانا علشان نبقى كلنا اولاد فى القارب


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (2 يناير 2006)

و انا راح ارمى مخلص يعوم وابقى انا 
يصير بالمركب
كيرو وجورج وبولا


----------



## مخلص تادرس (2 يناير 2006)

*وانا
 ارمى بولاواركب مكانة*


----------



## †gomana† (3 يناير 2006)

كدة يا مخلص انت رمتنى وانا مش بعرف اعوم

طيب انا هاشيلك وانا مكانك ها

كيرو - جورج - جومانة


----------



## antoon refaat (3 يناير 2006)

لا يا جومانه لو هو رماكي انا مش ممكن افرط فيكي
انا بشيل جورج وبحط نفسي
يبقي:كيرو وانطون وجومانه


----------



## blackguitar (3 يناير 2006)

*ومحدش عاوز يحط بلاك؟*


----------



## antoon refaat (3 يناير 2006)

اويه يعني يا بلاك انتا محددتش انتي قعت ولا في الغواصه!هههههههههههههههههههه
علي العموم الغواصه لحسنلك لاني مفيش مكان دلوقتي اشوفك بكره؟
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## blackguitar (3 يناير 2006)

*طيب ماشى يا تنتون اول ماحد يلقفنى



هرميك فاعماق المحيط
وهربط رجلك فى 7 كيلو حديد 
عشان تروح سكه اللى يروح ميرجعش*


----------



## †gomana† (3 يناير 2006)

هو مين فى القارب اصلا


----------



## انسانية (4 يناير 2006)

ترا في لخبطة

اللي في القارب رح احطهم من عندي احسن

مينا_بلاك_جومانة


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (4 يناير 2006)

اطلع جومانة تعوم ادخل انا 
تبقى قعدة ولاد
كيرو وبلاك ومينا


----------



## †gomana† (4 يناير 2006)

طيب هاشيل كيرو واقعد انا 

ههههههههههههههههههههه اياك تشيلنى تانى انا الكبيرة بتاعة القعدة دى


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (4 يناير 2006)

مين بالمركب اخوتى


----------



## Coptic Man (4 يناير 2006)

*الل في المركب يا كيرو

جومانه وبلاك ومينا*


----------



## blackguitar (4 يناير 2006)

*انا بقى هرمى مينا فالبحر

فاول لقاء


وادخل انسانيه *


----------



## Coptic Man (4 يناير 2006)

*كويس اننا عرفت اللي فيها 

مش ينفع يا بلاك ترمي حد الا لما تدخل مكانه وانتا كده كده موجود ليه الافتراء بقي *


----------



## blackguitar (4 يناير 2006)

*اوكيه معلش


لما حد يرمينى هرميك وانزل مكانك*


----------



## مخلص تادرس (5 يناير 2006)

*وانا هرمى بلاك وهتاخل مكنو*


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (5 يناير 2006)

معلش اكتبوا مين بالمركب لانى مش عارف مين


----------



## My Rock (5 يناير 2006)

الموجودين

انسانية, بلاك و مينا


----------



## †gomana† (5 يناير 2006)

نشيل نسرين واقعد مكانها عشان تبقى الاقعدة كلها نصارى ههههههههههههه


جومانة - بلاك - موننا


----------



## مخلص تادرس (5 يناير 2006)

*وانا هرمى جومانة وهتدخا مكنة*


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (5 يناير 2006)

هشيل مخلص 
و اقعد انا
كيرو بلاك موننا


----------



## انسانية (5 يناير 2006)

انا اشيل مينا

بلاك_كيرو_نسرين


----------



## مخلص تادرس (6 يناير 2006)

*وانا اشل بلاك
مخلص-كيرو-نسرين*


----------



## †gomana† (6 يناير 2006)

وانا اشيل نسرين 

جومانة - كيرو - مخلص


----------



## انسانية (6 يناير 2006)

ليه انا عملت ايش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

جمانة باي


نسرين_كيرو_مخلص


----------



## My Rock (6 يناير 2006)

و انا اشيل نسرين و نبقى انا و كيرو و مخلص, خليها جلسة رجالة ههههه


----------



## blackguitar (7 يناير 2006)

*ونا هرمى مخلص فالبحر خلى السمك ياكله

روك كيرو بلاك*


----------



## انسانية (7 يناير 2006)

باي روك

كيرو_نسيرين_بلاك


----------



## antoon refaat (7 يناير 2006)

مينفعش كده انسانيه وسط ولدين عيب عندنا في الصعيد
يلا باي نسرين
انطون-كيرو-بلاك


----------



## مخلص تادرس (7 يناير 2006)

*وانا هرمى بلاك 
انطون_كيرو_مخلص*


----------



## انسانية (8 يناير 2006)

يا سلام؟
هو اصلا محد بالمنتدى بنت غيري تلعب كتير..واللا؟

باي انطون

نسرين_كيرو_مخلص


----------



## †gomana† (8 يناير 2006)

طيب ينفع الاقعدة نصارى كلها ونشيل نسرين باى نونس

جومانة - كيرو - مخلص


----------



## blackguitar (8 يناير 2006)

*بااااااى مخلص
جومانا كيرو بلاك*


----------



## †gomana† (8 يناير 2006)

نشيل جومانة اللى هو نفسى 

روك - كيرو - بلاك


----------



## مخلص تادرس (9 يناير 2006)

*نشيل كيرو 
روك-مخلص-بلاك*


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (10 يناير 2006)

نشيل روك 
كيرو وبلاك ومخلص


----------



## †gomana† (10 يناير 2006)

نشيل كيرو 

جومانة - بلاك - مخلص


----------



## انسانية (11 يناير 2006)

احم ..

ابغى اجلس مع الشباب

جمانة لو سمحت

بلاك_مخلص_نسرين


----------



## †gomana† (11 يناير 2006)

بعد اذنك انا كنت قاعدة وسط اخواتى مش لحقت اكمل كلامى معاهم

جومانة - مخلص - بلاك


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (11 يناير 2006)

اطلعى جومانة
كيرو مخلص وبلاك


----------



## †gomana† (12 يناير 2006)

اطلع يا كيرو اووووووف

جومانة - مخلص - بلاك


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (12 يناير 2006)

جومانة برة
كيرو وبلاك ومخلص


----------



## †gomana† (12 يناير 2006)

كيرو اوف اوف يعنى 

جومانة - مخلص - بلاك


----------



## انسانية (13 يناير 2006)

جمانة

تراني طفشت

برا لو سمحت

جلست كتيييير

نسرين_بلاك_مخلص


----------



## Coptic Man (13 يناير 2006)

*ياريت تكوني بتعرفي تعومي يا نسرين هههههههههه

مينا -- بلاك -- مخلص*


----------



## انسانية (13 يناير 2006)

2maaal

aywa 3araf


mu5les barra

nisrine_mena_black


----------



## †gomana† (14 يناير 2006)

خديلك غطس يا نونوس

اقعد مع حبايبى شوية 

جومانة - موننا - بولا


----------



## مخلص تادرس (16 يناير 2006)

*نشل جومانة
مخلص-بولا-موننا*


----------



## انسانية (16 يناير 2006)

pola bye

nisrine_mu5les_mena


----------



## blackguitar (16 يناير 2006)

_*لا انا ليا كتير فالمركب وفيه حاجات انا عاوزها منه
معلش
مخلص باى هههههههههههه

بولا نسرين مينا*_


----------



## مخلص تادرس (18 يناير 2006)

*نشيل بولا
مخلص-نسرين-مينا*


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (20 يناير 2006)

نشيل نسرين
مخلص ومينا وكيرو


----------



## †gomana† (21 يناير 2006)

نشيل كيرو

جومانة - مخلص -مينا


----------



## †gomana† (21 يناير 2006)

نشيل كيرو

جومانة - مخلص -مينا


----------



## antoon refaat (22 يناير 2006)

نشيل مخلص
جومانه-انطون-مينا


----------



## Coptic Man (22 يناير 2006)

*احلي حاجة اننا راكب علي طول 

كل ما ادخل اقول اخلي حد يعوم الاقي نفسي في المركب ههههههه

شكرا يا شباب *


----------



## My Rock (22 يناير 2006)

حسدت حالك يا مينا, اطلعك و اجلس مكانك هههههههه


----------



## Coptic Man (22 يناير 2006)

*طيب انا ها اخليك تاخد غطس علشان تبقي ملك زي الناس 

وانا اللي ها اركب مكانك*


----------



## †gomana† (23 يناير 2006)

طيب وانا كل مادخل الاقى نفسى قاعدة برده 

شكرا يا حبايبى


----------



## انسانية (26 يناير 2006)

مين بالقارب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

نسرين_انطون_جمانة

هدا اخر شيء


----------



## +Dream+ (6 فبراير 2006)

انا هرمى جومانه 

و هقعد مكانه :ura1: 

كدة نسرين - انطوان - دريم


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (6 فبراير 2006)

و انا هرمى انسانية
كيرو ودريم وانطون


----------



## ++menooo++ (25 فبراير 2006)

مينو و دريم و كيرو


----------



## †gomana† (11 مارس 2006)

*وانا هارمى مينو*

*يبقى جومانة وكيرو ودريم*


----------



## ++menooo++ (12 مارس 2006)

و انا ارمى جومانه مرتين
و كيرو و دريم مره واحده
و الناس بتوع المنتدى خلصوا خلاص كلهم اترموا الحمد لله


----------



## catia (12 مارس 2006)

*انا هارميك يا مينو وهاخد القارب لوحدي leasantr*


----------



## ++menooo++ (12 مارس 2006)

بسيطه انا ارميكى دلوقتى
هاهاهاهاهاهاه 
على فكره انا اللى بيرمينى بيحلم باحلام وحشه بالليل
احلام تخوف


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (28 مارس 2006)

طيب بقى وقفة هنا انا هرمى الكل 
وابقى انا كيرو ودريم وجومانة 
وممنوع رمى الكابتن انا ولا الطاقم عشان كدة غلط


----------



## ++menooo++ (28 مارس 2006)

اوكى نرمى كيرو حبيب الناس


----------



## محب للمسيح (24 مارس 2007)

انا تخين شويه المفروض اشيلكم كلكم بس علشان اللعبه متقتش سلطه انا هاشيل ميرنا                             كيرو _مينا محب


----------

